# Razr bluetooth pairing



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Tried linking my Razr, but no luck. I go to communications and it says 'activate phone'. In my phone I go to 'Settings - Connection - Bluetooth - Setup - Find Me'. But car screen never changes and even in the phone if I go to 'Settings - Connection - Bluetooth - handsfree - available links', I see no devices found. Anyone had similar problems with the Motorola V3 razr?? I checked the bmw website and that has the razr as a compatible phone.

TIA


----------



## MegaBit (Sep 9, 2005)

Mine paired-up in a few seconds- make sure that Bluetooth is first turned on in the RAZR, then go to Settings/Connection/Bluetooth Link/Handsfree and then [Look for Devices].

On the stereo (or iDrive), get to the point of making the pairing and enter a simple code. You then need to enter that code on the RAZR when it prompts you.

They should pair at that point and evertime they come within about 15 feet of each other again (and both are on & enabled).


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Razr is what I have - no problems at all. On the car, you need to ADD the phone before you can use it.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

am_ver said:


> Tried linking my Razr, but no luck. I go to communications and it says 'activate phone'. In my phone I go to 'Settings - Connection - Bluetooth - Setup - Find Me'. But car screen never changes and even in the phone if I go to 'Settings - Connection - Bluetooth - handsfree - available links', I see no devices found. Anyone had similar problems with the Motorola V3 razr?? I checked the bmw website and that has the razr as a compatible phone.
> 
> TIA


Wrong paring procedure. Follow MegaBit's to pair the phone. The BMW BT only looks for paired devices so you to tell the phone to look for handsfree devices.

Good luck...JL


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

MegaBit said:


> Mine paired-up in a few seconds- make sure that Bluetooth is first turned on in the RAZR, then go to Settings/Connection/Bluetooth Link/Handsfree and then [Look for Devices].
> 
> On the stereo (or iDrive), get to the point of making the pairing and enter a simple code. You then need to enter that code on the RAZR when it prompts you.
> 
> They should pair at that point and evertime they come within about 15 feet of each other again (and both are on & enabled).


Thanks for the responses - however, how do I " get to the point of making the pairing and enter a simple code"? The only place I know is from iDrive - Communications - which takes me to "please activate phone"


----------



## Jdar330 (Jun 19, 2005)

am_ver said:


> Thanks for the responses - however, how do I " get to the point of making the pairing and enter a simple code"? The only place I know is from iDrive - Communications - which takes me to "please activate phone"


Enter a 4 to 8 digit code of your choosing (longer>more secure) on your phone, then enter the same number on car after it asks you if you want to add.


----------



## szcz (Jul 29, 2005)

I am having the same problem here
I go to "look for devices" on the phone and it cannot find the car... am I missing something?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

szcz said:


> I am having the same problem here
> I go to "look for devices" on the phone and it cannot find the car... am I missing something?


Assuming your car has Bluetooth, can another Bluetooth device see the car?

Also did you tell the car to go into discovery mode first?


----------



## szcz (Jul 29, 2005)

forget it... I am dumb

I figured it out


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Figuring out the 'discovery mode' gave me trouble for a minute but after that my V3c paired up wonderfully.


----------



## rkeysar (Aug 28, 2005)

*razr v3c pair to 530 i*

I have gotten to the point of entering the passkey.

(The phone see's the car and the car asks to add the phone)

BMW instructions say to enter a random # 8 to 16 characters

http://www.bmwtransact.com/bluetooth/pdf/Bluetooth_5And6_Series.pdf

Messages on the board are saying to enter a 4 to 8 character number in the phone. 
You do not tell us where to enter and why BMW instruction ask for min of 8 characters.

In the phone there are 3 options for codes

1. lock/unlock pass code

2. security code

3. location code

Which code would I enter for this passkey that the Car is prompting me for?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Matt_UKTX (Jan 9, 2006)

Just enter any 4 digit code. It's one that you assign so the car and phone recognize each other.


----------

